# New T3



## bekair (Apr 5, 2009)

CRA is closed today - or I would pose the ? to them.

I E-filed our (my & spouse) tax about 1-1/2 weeks ago.

Just yesterday another T3 arrived. I re-figured our taxes and of course find that with the added T3 income our (split) tax (we are both retired) would indicate that we are due about $100 less than what I have claimed.

Of course I realize we owe the $100 - no question.

Should I re- file - or just wait until Tuesday - and give them a call?

Not much will be done until then anyway - it's just that this is the my first time this has happened.

Thanks.

bek


----------



## lazy cdn (Apr 3, 2009)

write them a letter explining you postion and attach a cheque for that amount.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

bekair said:


> Should I re- file - or just wait until Tuesday - and give them a call?


File a T1-Adjustment for 2008. I had to do this once before because I was issued a T4 with wrong numbers in it and I had filed my return already by the time the payroll department found the error.

*
CRA T1-ADJ Form*


----------

